# Oh no,not another Sky TV question lol



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

I know theres loads on here about Sky,ive had a quick look but cant find what im looking for.
When we move over we want to take our Sky with us,yeah i know it may or may not be working depending on the satelite
We will no longer have a UK address so are planning on using sons address for our Sky as well
My question is,what do people tell Sky when they phone up re changing address to a house that already had Sky as i know i wont be telling them about moving to Spain
And what do they say if Sky then want to organise reconnection at that address?

Jane xx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Ideally you should try and use a UK address that does not already have a Sky contract.
Otherwise they will try and get you on a multiroom contract, and question why you want two sky contracts at one location.

Unless you can convince them that there are two separate properties at that location - like a "grannyflat"?

And, when asked, simply have to tell them that there is already a dish and connection available so you don't need an engineer around.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Janeym8 said:


> I know theres loads on here about Sky,ive had a quick look but cant find what im looking for.
> When we move over we want to take our Sky with us,yeah i know it may or may not be working depending on the satelite
> We will no longer have a UK address so are planning on using sons address for our Sky as well
> My question is,what do people tell Sky when they phone up re changing address to a house that already had Sky as i know i wont be telling them about moving to Spain
> ...



Firstly, we had our address down as a flat where you couldnt actually get SKY when we moved, so they obviously dont check that much.

If it's your equipment then just tell them that you have organised the connection. They will probably try to sell you internet etc, just refuse. Also make sure you dont have multi room. If so, cancel it as it will require connection to a phone line. You must keep a bank account open for the payments, and when you get to Spain you will only need a new dish and if necessary the wiring.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We pay for our SKY via VISA credit card - Spanish one - and there is no problem.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We just left it at our old address!! Only problem will be if and when they change cards but will cross that bridge then. Been here 10 year only had to change the card once then rang and changed to daughters address who already has sky just said was moving in with her but wanted to keep my own account as move was temporary ( about 5 years ago)


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeym8 said:


> I know theres loads on here about Sky,ive had a quick look but cant find what im looking for.
> When we move over we want to take our Sky with us,yeah i know it may or may not be working depending on the satelite
> We will no longer have a UK address so are planning on using sons address for our Sky as well
> My question is,what do people tell Sky when they phone up re changing address to a house that already had Sky as i know i wont be telling them about moving to Spain
> ...


We moved to Spain and bought a box over here, but had to have a new card and we had it registered to our daughters address in the UK even though she had Sky. Nobody asked any questions about it. Any card has to be connected to that UK address before you use it in Spain.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We didnt need to connect first in UK once we had the card just rang them on Skype to pair with the box as needed number of card and box details 15 minutes later all up and working


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

SKY are very well aware of the numbers of people signed up with them who do not live in UK. They take the money and say nothing.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

stevelin said:


> We didnt need to connect first in UK once we had the card just rang them on Skype to pair with the box as needed number of card and box details 15 minutes later all up and working


Well, with respect, we tried and were told the card had to be connected to the box in the UK. I'm not saying you are wrong, just what we were told to do. 
Now saying all of that, I very rarely watch TV because I have a different style of life to the one I had in the UK.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> Well, with respect, we tried and were told the card had to be connected to the box in the UK. I'm not saying you are wrong, just what we were told to do.
> Now saying all of that, I very rarely watch TV because I have a different style of life to the one I had in the UK.


They can't actually tell where you are (despite what some might try and tell you).

Boxes can be paired with cards whilst in Spain, and are all the time.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> They can't actually tell where you are (despite what some might try and tell you). Boxes can be paired with cards whilst in Spain, and are all the time.


You can activate online now, you just enter your card number and box details via the sky website and they activate via the satellite . If you use sky on demand via the internet, they can tell your isp is not in the UK, and stop you accessing the programs. If you then connect via a uk vpn, its quite happy, so they clearly don't keep a record.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

They will only disconnect you if you are actually silly enough to tell them that you live in Spain. I've paired a new HD box in Spain. I did mine over the phone and it was no problem ... via SKYPE.


----------

